# Toads vs Slugs vs Snake



## Sadgoob (Aug 4, 2013)

Meaning that whoever is aligned with that aspect would be assigned to that side. 

Slugs rape. Imo. 

**


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> Meaning that whoever is aligned with that aspect would be assigned to that side.
> 
> Tsunade & Sakura vs Orochimaru, Sasuke, Anko vs Naruto, Jiraiya, Minato
> 
> Slugs rape. Imo.



Snakes have Madara, Shikamaru, Neji, Kabuto, and Obito too ( That's all the Snakes I can think of right now)


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 4, 2013)

Madara, Shikamaru, Neji, and Obito don't have snake summons do they? Also, slugs could have Hashirama to balance it out since he uses slug sage mode. Lastly, should I restrict Edo Tensei or will Naruto and Hashirama be sufficiently wanked?​


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> Madara, Shikamaru, Neji, and Obito don't have snake summons do they? Also, slugs could have Hashirama to balance it out (he has slug sage mode, so...) And should I restrict Edo Tensei or will Naruto, Minato, and Hashirama be sufficiently wanked?



Well you know how all the teams are made of 3? One represents The Frog personality type, One represents Snake personality type, and One represents the Slug personality type. Like in Team Gai for instance, Lee=Frog, Neji=Snake, TenTen=Slug.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 4, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> Lastly, should I restrict Edo Tensei or will Naruto and Hashirama be sufficiently wanked?​



If you do that, I fail to see how Naruto doesn't solo. The only actual threat to his Biuu from would be Sasuke, who isn't actually a threat considering Naruto senses.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 4, 2013)

Oh, personality-types, eh? So:

Snakes = jerk geniuses

Frogs = gutsy loudmouths

Slugs = lol filler​


Rocky said:


> If you do that, I fail to see how Naruto doesn't solo. The only actual threat to his Biuu from would be Sasuke, who isn't actually a threat considering Naruto senses.



I'd say Hashirama trumps Naruto, but maybe we're not including him since him having slugs is an extrapolation. I think Kabuto could give BM Naruto or Hashirama a run for their money too though.​


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> Oh, personality-types, eh? So:
> 
> Snakes = jerk geniuses
> 
> ...



Indeed Gentle Sir


----------



## Puppetry (Aug 4, 2013)

Naruto is not soloing Orochimaru, Kabuto, and Sasuke.


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 4, 2013)

Slug sage mode? Did I miss something? limit Naruto to SM and I could argue for team Anko; his sheer number of clones lets him take majority of situations.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 4, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> I'd say Hashirama trumps Naruto, but maybe we're not including him since him having slugs is an extrapolation. Couldn't Kabuto solo with sage sound genjutsu?​



Genjutsu vs Perfect Jinchuriki?

If Kabuto uses Mugen Onsa, a few moments later, Naruto will be running at him, Rasenshuriken in hand, at "All I saw was a yellow flash!!" speeds, and Kabuto won't know why.

But Kabuto will die.



Puppetry said:


> Naruto is not soloing Orochimaru, Kabuto, and Sasuke.



As long as Edo Tensei is restricted from this fight, then yes he would.

I originally didn't think Onoki, Gaara, Mei, Ei, _and_ Tsunade would only end up being Madara's warm up. Goes to show the power of a top-tier against lower foes.

Naruto's massive Bijuudama is _way_ too much for Kabuto, Sasuke, or Orochimaru to handle.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Each side has some pretty heavy hitters

Snakes have: Pretty much all of the Akatsuki, Madara, Sasuke, Kabuto, Obito, Tobirama, and Kakashi

Frogs have the Gokage minus Tsunade and Mei, Hashirama, Minato, Naruto, Gai, Jiraiya 

Slugs have : Tsunade, Sakura, Mei, TenTen, Hinata, Ino


----------



## Rocky (Aug 4, 2013)

The Slugs have nobody.

Obito is a frog by the way. Kakashi was the snake on his team.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Rocky said:


> The Slugs have nobody.
> 
> Obito is a frog by the way. Kakashi was the snake on his team.



Current Obito is Snake though


----------



## Rocky (Aug 4, 2013)

If you're not basing it off the actual teams, then yes I would agree.


----------



## Bonly (Aug 4, 2013)

Snakes take this handily with all dem edo via Orochi+Kabuto.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 4, 2013)

Let's compromise and give Team Frog pre-Zetsu Obito.


----------



## Puppetry (Aug 4, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Naruto's massive Bijuudama is _way_ too much for Kabuto, Sasuke, or Orochimaru to handle.



You're talking about levels of power that aren't instantly accessible to Naruto and that he isn't likely to begin with. Sasuke's perfected _Mangekyō_ is enough to contend with Naruto's lower levels, especially with Kabuto and Orochimaru as powerful comrades.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> Let's compromise and give Team Frog pre-Zetsu Obito.



I was just thinking the same thing  I also think current Kakashi is a Frog.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 4, 2013)

Puppetry said:


> You're talking about levels of power that aren't instantly accessible to Naruto and that he isn't likely to begin with. Sasuke's perfected _Mangekyō_ is enough to contend with Naruto's lower levels, especially with Kabuto and Orochimaru as powerful comrades.



....Which would force him to escalate to higher levels of power.

Naruto isn't dumb; he will _quickly_ realize Bijuu Mode is his only hope against Sasuke and his "powerful comrades." Especially considering how easily Sasuke appears to be keeping up with his Rikudou form.


----------



## Puppetry (Aug 4, 2013)

Or he'll die. Sasuke, Orochimaru, and Kabuto aren't dumb either. Not only are they much more inclined to hit play their trumps early, Naruto also isn't likely to jump from base to bijū - not without experimenting in RM or SM. It is in this transitional period that he'll likely be defeated.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 4, 2013)

Puppetry said:


> Or he'll die. Sasuke, Orochimaru, and Kabuto aren't dumb either. Not only are they much more inclined to hit play their trumps early, Naruto also isn't likely to jump from base to bijū - not without experimenting in RM or SM. It is in this transitional period that he'll likely be defeated.



Naruto won't "experiment" in forms he knows won't win the battle. That's sheer stupidity, and unfounded. Naruto is more inclined to user his highest available form of power.

Against, Pain, he arrived in Sage Mode and even prepared ways to avoid leaving it.

Against, Itachi & Nagato, he stayed in KCM. No Sage or Base experimenting.

Against Sandaime Raikage, he used KCM until it ran dry, and upon re-engaging Sandaime, he entered Sage Mode. No Base shenanigans. Against Muu, only KCM.

Against Obito, he used KCM until Bijuu Mode was made available, and immediately jumped to that until his time limit was up. Once Kurama recharged, he entered Bijuu Mode for, again, the full duration. 

It takes but a second to enter Bijuu Mode. Naruto knows full well that Sasuke alone will push him to the edge in KCM...so why on earth start in that form? That's akin to Naruto fighting Pain in Base just to "experiment." Beginning in Sage Mode or Rikudou Mode is massively out of character for Naruto when his Bijuu Mode is fully charged.


----------



## Puppetry (Aug 4, 2013)

All of the instances you've provided are examples of either Naruto attaining a new power and wanting to try it, Naruto already being in an altered state and not down powering, or his previous forms being proven ineffective.

He started in base against Kurama, despite having to unseal it first.

He used base several times in his fight Pain, and even beat him in that form.

Against Obito, he actually stopped using KCM, went into base, and then had one copy of himself in KCM while the other was in Sage mode. Later he was shown fighting in base when _Edo Tensei_ was dispersed.

So yes, Naruto does experiment in alternate modes, particularly in extended battles. This time, though, he doesn't have the luxury of contingency plans or additional aid.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 4, 2013)

Puppetry said:


> Naruto already being in an altered state and not down powering, or his previous forms being proven ineffective.



Your argument is silly.

"Naruto will die because he won't go all out" is just a bad way to debate a fictional match-up. Unless it's physically impossible for him to power up (it isn't), then you're kidding yourself if you honestly believe Bijuu Mode won't be a part of this fight.



> He started in base against Kurama, despite having to unseal it first.



He unsealed it, it used Bijuudama, Bee caught Bijuudama, and Naruto entered Sage Mode.

Naruto did no fighting in Base.



> He used base several times in his fight Pain, and even beat him in that form.



Naruto used Base when Sage Mode ran out, that's it. He didn't use Base by _choice_. He even created 3 Sage clones in advance to re-enter Sage Mode later on, leaving them at the Toad Mountain, which placed a 3 clone limit on him during the battle. He literally disadvantaged himself to avoid fighting in Base.



> Against Obito, he actually stopped using KCM, went into base, and then had one copy of himself in KCM while the other was in Sage mode. Later he was shown fighting in base when _Edo Tensei_ was dispersed.



He ran out of Chakra.  When Naruto fell from Son Goku's mouth, he was in Base. He didn't want to "test the water" in Base against 5 Bijuu.  He had a conversation with Kurama, then immediately powered up to Bijuu Mode.

He did no fighting against Obito in Base. After Edo Tensei's release, the next panel we have of Naruto engaging the enemy shows him in _KCM_. His Sage Mode clone didn't fight either. It was created to push the rod out of Son Goku using Frog Katas. Then, it was used to locate the rods in the other Bijuu.



> So yes, Naruto does experiment in alternate modes, particularly in extended battles. This time, though, he doesn't have the luxury of contingency plans or additional aid.



Actually no, you just took every single time Naruto's run out of Chakra way out of context. 

Naruto can activate Bijuu Mode on a whim, so in the event that they start to overwhelm him, he activates it. He won't _die,_ he'll power up and _guard._


----------



## Kisame (Aug 4, 2013)

Hashirama soloes everyone else.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Whatever Team Gai is on, is the team I say wins. Team Frog is gonna be the one with probably all the Jinchuriki in it. Oh and Naruto can put a chakra cloak on everyone too.


----------



## joshhookway (Aug 4, 2013)

You should make it Toads vs Slugs vs Snake vs Dragons

I say Dragons win because of edo tensei.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sakura soloes with Sleeping Bombs


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Snakes have: Obito, Kabuto, Itachi, Madara, and Sasuke as their heavy hitters

While The Toads have: A, KCM Naruto and Minato, Kakashi and Gai, Shrouded Lee, Onoki, Hashirama, and Killer Bee.

I'm thinking the Toads stomp the Snakes.


----------



## KnightGhost (Aug 5, 2013)

CROW WINS


----------



## Jagger (Aug 5, 2013)

The fuck, people? Madara is a hawk.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 5, 2013)

Hashirama solos.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 5, 2013)

So basically what we have here is

Slugs: Tsunade, Sakura, Shizune
Snakes: Sasuke, SM Kabuto, Orochimaru
Toad: Jiraiya, Minato, Naruto

I have my money on Team Snake


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> So basically what we have here is
> 
> Slugs: Tsunade, Sakura, Shizune
> Snakes: Sasuke, SM Kabuto, Orochimaru
> ...



You got to remember that everyone falls under 1 of the 3 categories, the battle is much bigger than you realize. For instance in Gai's Team Lee = Frog, Neji = Snake, TenTen = Slug, all the teams have the Toad, Snake, Slug dynamic.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 5, 2013)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> You got to remember that everyone falls under 1 of the 3 categories, the battle is much bigger than you realize. For instance in Gai's Team Lee = Frog, Neji = Snake, TenTen = Slug, all the teams have the Toad, Snake, Slug dynamic.



ahhh so this is not the sannin legacy just layering the sannin expect across other teams.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> ahhh so this is not the sannin legacy just layering the sannin expect across other teams.



Indeed Good Sir


----------

